# Conflicting reports over nodules from separate radiologists



## Smd702 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello recently I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. My TSH level is 6.7 and FT4 level is .8. When doing an exam of my throat the doctor felt a nodule and had an ultra sound performed. The results came back as follows:
The thyroid is heterogeneous in echotexture with 4x4x3 and 5x4x2 mm discrete nodules right thyroid lobe. There are 4x3x3 mm and 17x8x6 mm discrete nodules on left thyroid lobe.

Multinogule thyroid gland with dominant solid nodule super pole left thyroid lobe. FNA recommended.

However when I went to the radiologist to have the biopsy done they did another ultrasound. When the doctor came in he said that he agreed that the thyroid was heterogeneous but that they could find no nodule to biopsy.

Should I get a second opinion? Or wait and see what my original Dr says?

Over the last couple months, before I even went in for blood work, I had noticed I was having a hard time swallowing and that my voice would often become hoarse throughout the day. I almost constantly have that feeling that something is stuck in my throat. I kinda blew all that off until this whole thyroid situation came up. Could these be related?

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you!

Steph


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So, ultrasounds are funny. They aren't exact, your results can differ depending on who does the u/s and who reads the images.

The symptoms your describe can definitely be related to either a swollen thyroid or one or more nodules. The dominant nodule they are referring to does meet the criteria for biopsy, assuming ultrasound #1's measurements are accurate. But again, that's assuming the measurement is accurate.

Here's what I think I would do:

1) Start on thyroid meds and get your labs in a better place. Then,
2) Repeat the ultrasound in six months.

If there is still nodule larger than 1cm, you can try to repeat that biopsy.


----------



## Smd702 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thank you Joplin1975! I am currently on Levothyroxine 50MCG. I think when I go in for the "results" of this second US I will request to have a full blood panel done on my thyroid as I've been on this medication for almost three months to see where my numbers are sitting now. Thank you for your response. It is much appreciated.


----------

